# BL Author Appearances



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Hey all, i will periodically update this thread with various appearances give by BL authors. Nothing before today, just future appearances. like this one to kick it off.

Was reading Graham McNeill's latest blog post and found out that.
DONE
March 4th, 2010:


> And just a reminder that I’m at Games Workshop Cardiff (31 High Street, Cardiff, Glamorgan, CF10 1PU) this Saturday on the 6th of March, between 12 and 2pm. See you there!


DONE
I'll continue to post more as i find out about them.

cheers, :drinks:

Commissar Ploss

If you know of any upcoming appearances. Just PM them to me and i'll add them to the list.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

DONE
March 2nd, 2010:

Aaron Dembski-Bowden:


> he’ll be in Chicago at the end of the month for Adepticon, and maybe in Belfast/Dublin at the GW stores, if Marketing can talk him into it.


Adepticon will take place on March 26th through the 28th at the Westin Lombard Yorktown Center in Lombard, IL. Go to the Adepticon Website to get your tickets and reserve what you want to go to. www.adepticon.org

CP

p.s. I'll be going to this event if anyone would like to try and find me there. I'm going to be wearing something "Heresy-Online-based" so keep an eye out for the REALLY tall guy! lol i mean REALLY tall! that will be me. 
DONE


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

have changed the thread from Closed to Open, so that you can post your replies. Please only post constructive replies and corrective information. If i see anything along the lines of "Ooh Wow! McNeill will be in Cardiff!?" I'll delete it. This thread is for information regarding Black Library author appearances.

CP


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

It's a good idea Ploss. I like it personally, just wish I could go too Cardiff on the weekend too meet McNiell, would have loved to buy A Thousand Sons and get it signed. Isn't there already a similar thread in the Review section however?


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

No, that thread is for places you can find interviews, reviews, etc for BL author across the interwebs. This thread is for live appearances regarding BL authors. Signings, readings, etc.

CP


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Keep us informed if they do manage to persuade him to come to Dublin, CP. My copy of _Soul Hunter_ could do with an autograph.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

DONE
Graham McNeill:



> I'll be at Warhammer World this weekend (20th March) between 11:30 and 2pm. I’ll be there as a guest of The Great Crusade’s Path of the Traitor event, so if you’re playing in that event or are in the area, pop by and say hello.


CP

DONE


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Graham McNeill

DONE


> Happy Eastercon!
> 
> Just a quick one today to let you know that I’ll be attending the Odyssey 2010 convention (also kown as Eastercon 2010) tomorrow (3rd April) so if you’re going to be there, hopefully we’ll run into each other and you can buy me a pint. Oh, and we can have a chat too and talk all things fantasy, sf and horror, given that’s, you know, kind of the theme of the weekend… I don’t think I have a table or any set time or place to be, but I’ll have a badge on, so if you see me, feel free to nab me for a chat or to sign a book if you’ve brought one.
> 
> ...


CP

DONE


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

DONE

Graham McNeill:



> Scottish signings.
> 
> Just a quick post today to let you know a few places I’ll be signing over the next couple of weekends. A little late notice, I know, but, hey, I was busy with God King (which has now reached the heady heights of 73,000 words and is pushing towards the endgame).
> 
> ...


CP

DONE


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

James Swallow & Neil Roberts @ GW Plaza
Where:Games Workshop Plaza, Oxford Street, London 

When:17 July from 12:00 to 14:00


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

August 21st - Games Day Baltimore

Dan Abnett
Mike Lee
Nathan Long
Clint Werner
Gav Thorpe


The estimable Dan Abnett will be making a limited appearance at the BL booth. The rest of the time you can see him promoting the upcoming Space Marine DVD. We can also confirm – Mike Lee, Nathan Long, Clint Werner and the ever popular and ever shifty Gav Thorpe. For those of you who are planning to stop by or would like to come circle the date – 21 August – on your calendar. Aside from Mr. Abnett the rest of the authors have been indentured to sign the day away, so keep them busy or they start plotting. http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=65544


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

September 9th, 2010 

http://forbiddenplanet.com/events/2010/09/09/black-library-invasion/

London Megastore

179 Shaftesbury Avenue, London, WC2H 8JR 

Dan Abnett - Christian Dunn - Nick Kyme - Graham McNeill - Sandy Mitchell - Nik Vincent - James Swallow

This is one of trademark free-form signings – no tables, no queues – allowing our customers to meet and chat to their favourite authors in a friendly and welcoming atmosphere. It’s ideal for media, bloggers and fans alike to come down with their friends and make an evening out of an event.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

James Swallow said:


> More eventage:
> 
> I'm currently firming up details for a Nemesis signing on Saturday August 7th around 2.00pm-3.00pm at the Waterstone's Culver Square store in Colchester.
> 
> ...


Something I caught that might be of interest...


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

And another thing:



Matthew Farrer said:


> First things first: here’s when and where to come and get [Enforcer] signed.
> 
> Friday July 16th: Mind Games, 38 Garema Place, Canberra, 6-8pm
> 
> ...


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Sunday October 17th, 2010.

Aaron Dembski-Bowden will be in Dublin Games Workshop signing books.

CP


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

Aaron Dembski-Bowden is doing a signing in GW in kingston for the release of Blood Reaver.


----------

